# What should I do with my old snowblower? Broken axel



## bertbarndoor (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi, any ideas what I should do with it? I had a guy come out to see if he could fix it and he said it wasn't worth it. It is about 8 years old, it is 370cc I think, I maintained the engine well, but not the axel or augers which are now shot. I paid about $1100 USD for it new. The guy offered me 50 bucks. Seems to be the engine should be worth more. I don't know. Really, a new axel and installing it costs that much? Maybe the gearbox/differential thing in the middle of the axel?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It would be nice to see some pictures but usually anything with a good running engine is worth $50. The starter alone can be sold for that if the engine is shot.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

to me it sounds like the guy is trying to get it cheap, I just put a auto turn axle in my Ariens that had a rust seized axle and the auto turn was only $150 US if you can turn a wrench I am sure you can get the parts on ebay OR buy a cheap parts machine. What make and model is the snow blower?

OK just found the post about which is better, And your old one is a MTD in tough shape, so it may not be worth fixing but if you pull the engine you should be able to get much more than $50


----------

